
Sayre's law - jostmey
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sayre%27s_law
======
danieltillett
Having had to deal with Sayre's law in practice, the cause is not
insignificance, but that most of the time this is the only thing you can
actual fight about. In a university the average academic has no control over
anything of importance, so the only thing you can fight about is trivia.

~~~
pc86
Or not fight about anything?

~~~
pfortuny
The will to power (over anything) is a great source of energy.

------
bjshepard
Another relevant entry:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissism_of_small_difference...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissism_of_small_differences)

------
talideon
I guess it's worth mentioning Parkinson's law of triviality here, given it's
relevant:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkinson's_law_of_triviality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkinson's_law_of_triviality)

------
d--b
I'm sure this law has been a source of heated debate.

~~~
lamby
Ironically, the Talk page is rather sparse...

------
DonaldFisk
The Origin of the Terms Big-Endian and Little-Endian:
[http://www.ling.upenn.edu/courses/Spring_2003/ling538/Lecnot...](http://www.ling.upenn.edu/courses/Spring_2003/ling538/Lecnotes/ADfn1.htm)

------
toolslive
aha! a generalisation of Wadler's law:
[https://wiki.haskell.org/Wadler's_Law](https://wiki.haskell.org/Wadler's_Law)

------
horsecaptin
Not all laws are created equal.

------
OliverJones
Church denominational politics too.

